
Asking America's Police Officers to Explain Abusive Cops - dankohn1
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/02/This-american-life-cops-see-it-differently/385874/
======
eesmith
From 2015.

Is there a followup where any cops do explain the egregious abuses described
here?

